# Billow RTA



## kimbo (27/11/14)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (27/11/14)

Awesome tank. Looks like a dual coil Lemo - what the lemo should have been

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (27/11/14)

Will be at Fasttech in 3.........2..........1............


----------



## VandaL (3/12/14)

Who wants to start a group buy from Eciggity ?


----------



## Daniel (3/12/14)

must resist ....


----------



## Riddle (3/12/14)

I think the Lemo would have been perfect if it could accommodate dual coils like that. Really good looking RTA.


----------



## free3dom (12/12/14)

RipTripper's view on the Billow (with comparisons to the Lemo) 



Seems like another solid RTA - I like the fact that it is different enough from the Lemo (which I love) so that it would add something unique to the collection. And naturally now I want it....baaaaad

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Arthster (12/12/14)

No I do need it, I must not have it, I will not get it... Precious
​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (12/12/14)

Arthster said:


> No I do need it, I must not have it, I will not get it... Precious
> View attachment 17462​


My inner Gollum is killing me (and my wallet)...one device at a time


----------



## Arthster (12/12/14)

Dude I hate when all the new toys come out... There is only two things i can focus on right now. IStick and IPV... but then all these distractions come out...


----------



## free3dom (12/12/14)

Arthster said:


> Dude I hate when all the new toys come out... There is only two things i can focus on right now. IStick and IPV... but then all these distractions come out...



I know....vaping hurts so good 

I suspect that is why the smart people save up and buy reos, so they can just vape in peace without this nagging feeling of wanting more..every bloody day

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Arthster (12/12/14)

That must be it. 

Problem is the Reo is on my wishlist to...

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## kimbo (18/12/14)




----------



## Arthster (18/12/14)

I cant keep up. I have to stop myself. there is just so many new toys

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/12/14)

Paulie Meatballs on the Billow!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL (27/12/14)

Black Billow on a Black SMPL

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver (28/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Paulie Meatballs on the Billow!




This Paulie Meatballs is so good @Rob Fisher - thanks for sharing that
His photography is superb. He must be a pro photographer 
And the music was so classic
Made me feel like i was watching a video in 20 years time of a device in the past - with vintage music. 
Lol

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie (28/12/14)

Yip, I always eagerly await Meatball's presentations


----------



## VandaL (29/12/14)

Dual 7 wrap, 24g, 3mm OD ohming to 0.32




Some Koh Gen do,








She's angry,




Kinda the perfect combo, drip tip Ninja Mods Supercarb AFC black delrin





Taken it up to 75w 2-3s pulls, CLOUDS BRO, and no dry hits just keeps wicking like a monster. I will report when I filled it up I put a little to much in so when I closed it up there was MILD leaking through the airholes but sorted after 2 toots. Flavor is up there with my Veritas, but cloud production is much better. As far as the other RTA's I own. Beats the Fogger V5, Orchid V4, Lemo Drop in all categories except for size of the drop but then again its 5ml so win.

I think Sirvape is getting these in both SS and Black mid Jan @ around 480 - R500. If you are a subohmer looking to drip less, this is THE tank.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Arthster (29/12/14)

@VandaL, what battery are you running there as well as the amperage.


----------



## VandaL (29/12/14)

Arthster said:


> @VandaL, what battery are you running there as well as the amperage.


Sony VTC5 in the mech and dual VTC5's in the Sigelie 100w+ and VTC5 in the IPV2s  DHL delivering some 25R's tomorrow

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (29/12/14)

VandaL said:


> Dual 7 wrap, 24g, 3mm OD ohming to 0.32
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful coiling and wicking. And love the expression "ohming to". Thanks for giving us your impressions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL (29/12/14)

Happy to report no leaks. I've read people having issues with leaking laying it on it's side for a few minutes. So I set it on it's side about 1hr and dry as a bone. As a precaution I put some thread tape on the bottom AFC screws before I did anything because that was an issue others were having so no problems. Just clouds and flavor. Can't really fault it, I suppose you'd have to be careful with it since its a lot of exposed pyrex, even though it's quick thick, glass is glass

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (29/12/14)

VandaL said:


> Dual 7 wrap, 24g, 3mm OD ohming to 0.32
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn...now I've got a serious case of Tank Envy 

Nice coiling too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Phil (29/12/14)

That is some coil porn lol very good coils

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (29/12/14)

Jeeslike, nice @VandaL!

I couldn't coil and wick that neat... ever :/

Thanks for your feedback.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL (29/12/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Jeeslike, nice @VandaL!
> 
> I couldn't coil and wick that neat... ever :/
> 
> Thanks for your feedback.


Us brown folk are quite industrious

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

